# Bathing my Girl after having Puppies



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

How long should I wait to give my sweet girl a bath?? She had her pup last sunday but is in desperate need of a bath.... can someone tell me??


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

If she didn't have a C-Section..now would be fine. I bathe my girls immediately after. Just make sure you thoroughly blow dry.


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Dec 27 2008, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694206


> If she didn't have a C-Section..now would be fine. I bathe my girls immediately after. Just make sure you thoroughly blow dry.[/B]



Thank you so much.... she did not have a c section.... I am sure she will feel so much better


----------

